# we love you jabote \o/



## Benjy

tardif congrats on posts (1000+).. but congrats for being a useful contributor. you know which is more important


----------



## Agnès E.

Bonjour amie Jabote
Qui toujours en touche botte
Epée et langue effilées
Qui jamais ne dit le laid
Mais toujours le drôle
Et joue parfois le rôle
De détonateur
De la bonne humeur !!

Et pour achever en beauté, 
Oserai-je vous emprunter
Celui qui m'a tellement fait rire
Que point ne résiste à le redire :

TOUTES MES FICELLES DE CALEÇON !!!!!


----------



## Benjy

ahhahahhaa  impayable celle-là. candidat pour le meillieur poste de 2005? il ne fait aucun doute dans mon ésprit  mdrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Agnès E.

J'essaie de m'élever au niveau de ma copine Jabote, Benjy, c'est tout !!


----------



## Jabote

Ah ben là !!!! Ah ben là !!!! Dire que si Benjy ne m'avait pas suivre ça en mp je ne l'aurais pas vu !!! Je ne comprends pas comment j'ai pu les rater, je ne suis pas allée sur le forum depuis vendredi et vos messages datent d'hier, mais je n'ai pas vu ce sujet-ci dans les échanges entre vendredi et ce matin...

Enfin bref... Merci vraiment très beaucoup agnes pour ces joyeux vers, que j'imprime et garde précieusement !

Et merci aussi à Benjy pour ses félicitations (en fait je ne suis pas certaine de les mériter, parce que si je ne "jabotais" pas tant, j'aurais écrit bien moins de posts ! Et les modos, c'est bien connu, n'aiment pas trop la parlotte !!! Mais il semble qu'ils aiment bien tout de même la Jabote (oui, bon, bof, je suis moins douée qu'agnes mais ça rime quand même !)

Alors merciiiiiiiiiiiiii !


----------



## Agnès E.

Héhéhé....


----------



## lauranazario

1,300+..... salut, jabote!

Et "saludos" aussi.
LN


----------



## DDT

Jabote said:
			
		

> Ah ben là !!!! Ah ben là !!!! Dire que si Benjy ne m'avait pas suivre ça en mp je ne l'aurais pas vu !!! Je ne comprends pas comment j'ai pu les rater, je ne suis pas allée sur le forum depuis vendredi et vos messages datent d'hier, mais je n'ai pas vu ce sujet-ci dans les échanges entre vendredi et ce matin...
> 
> Enfin bref... Merci vraiment très beaucoup agnes pour ces joyeux vers, que j'imprime et garde précieusement !
> 
> Et merci aussi à Benjy pour ses félicitations (en fait je ne suis pas certaine de les mériter, parce que si je ne "jabotais" pas tant, j'aurais écrit bien moins de posts ! Et les modos, c'est bien connu, n'aiment pas trop la parlotte !!! Mais il semble qu'ils aiment bien tout de même la Jabote (oui, bon, bof, je suis moins douée qu'agnes mais ça rime quand même !)
> 
> Alors merciiiiiiiiiiiiii !



Mais c'est clair qu'on t'aime bien, en plus t'es presque bavarde comme une italienne   
...pardon, je ne voulais pas négliger tes congrats, tout simplement j'ai bossé comme un taré ces derniers jours...donc voilà:

VOS BRAS!!!​
DDT


----------



## Benjy

encore vos bras! 

(s'il t'en reste bien sur.. je voulais pas etre trop exigeant mais il ya un grand manque de bras en angleterre en ce moment...)


----------



## Cath.S.

Vos bottes, Jabra !

Hum... 
Oui, je sais.... 
On me l'a déjà dit...


----------



## charlie2

Your posts are "à ne pas manquer", or as you would put it : "à lire absolument". Thank you very much.


----------



## Jabote

egueule said:
			
		

> Vos bottes, Jabra !
> 
> Hum...
> Oui, je sais....
> On me l'a déjà dit...


 
Merci, beau coup !!! ;o)))


----------



## Jabote

Merci, merci, merci à tous !!! Arrêtez, n'en jetez plus, la cour est pleine !!!!

Ou alors continuez.... jusqu'à mon 2000e !!!!

;o)))


----------



## timpeac

Jabote - I can't compete with these poetic geniuses so will just say hears to the next 1000, which you have already gone a fair way to completing!!


----------



## abc

*Jabote*, 

Let's get out a premier cru^ and celebrate.

*Congratulations*!!!


----------

